# Deer liver



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone ever tried it for channels? I saved one this year to try. Cut in chunks it should be bloody & stay on the hook good. Just never heard of them being used.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I used the fat trimmings from deer this year, and soaked different batches in different things like garlic or vanilla or whatever I could find. The meat itself did not hold scent very long and I didn't do great on it. Maybe it was just me though


----------

